# idle problems..



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

i been having idle problems, when i first start the engine, it will go up to 1000 rpm, then drop fast down to about 200-300 rpm, then back up again...and sometimes when it goes down, it just DIES!! sometimes though. and also when im at a stop, the rpm needle bobs up and down, 1000 down to 200 and etc 

IAC valve? 
EGR vavle? 
TPS? 
MAF? 
o2 sensor? 
AIV valve?

I NEED HELP!!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Sounds like the MAF. It is giving the computer wrong signals for fuel to compensate for the air. You can take it to a shop and have a diagnostic ran on it. They can easily tell if it's the MAF.
But, It can be the TPS, but I have never heard of one acting up at idle.


----------

